# Picked up my '04 330ci today... lotsa pics (bandwidth warning!)



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

A couple of things to note:
- I got Pilot Sports with my M68s
- no third headrest in the backseat
- drivers side did not have a "handle" in the ceiling...is this normal?
- amazing car....


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)




----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Yikes, don't tell me they put a hole in your car with that 'Prestige' emblem?

 

Also, I think most cars don't have a driver's side roof handle.


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> *Yikes, don't tell me they put a hole in your car with that 'Prestige' emblem?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think most cars don't have a driver's side roof handle. *


I hope its just held on with adhesive... like a sticker. Well, it better be....


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

greginaz1 said:


> *Yikes, don't tell me they put a hole in your car with that 'Prestige' emblem?*


Most dealers like to do that around here. It's just glued on like the badges on your car.


> *Also, I think most cars don't have a driver's side roof handle. *


Coupes don't get it for some reason.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Hmm.. the HVAC controls are different. 

Looks great, congrats. :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

alee said:


> *Most dealers like to do that around here. It's just glued on like the badges on your car.
> *


Hi Alee!

The first thing I do when buying a new car is to tell them to take the stickers and emblems for their dealership off of it. A $0.05 sticker or emblem on a $40K car does not make sense to me. A nice chrome BMW license plate holder with the dealership name is better but I would still take that off too, unless they wanted to pay me for advertisement!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Beautiful! Congrats!

But I don't think they shmeared enough glop all over your tires.  :lmao:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

greginaz1 said:


> *The first thing I do when buying a new car is to tell them to take the stickers and emblems for their dealership off of it. A $0.05 sticker or emblem on a $40K car does not make sense to me. A nice chrome BMW license plate holder with the dealership name is better but I would still take that off too, unless they wanted to pay me for advertisement! *


Yeah, I did that about 2 weeks before picking up my car. My sales advisor seemed a little insulted, but did the right thing and didn't put on their "shield".


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *But I don't think they shmeared enough glop all over your tires.  :lmao: *


:rofl: :rofl: JET FOCKIN' BLACK :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

SONET said:


> *Hmm.. the HVAC controls are different.
> 
> Looks great, congrats. :thumbup:
> 
> --SONET *


Yup, I noticed that on the pictures of the ZHP from the LA Auto Show. It seems that two of the dual purpose buttons have been split into two separate buttons. Congrats on your OCD achievement, BTW.

Good looking car Wah, but I think the factory forgot to install one of the pedals...


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

alee said:


> *Yeah, I did that about 2 weeks before picking up my car. My sales advisor seemed a little insulted, but did the right thing and didn't put on their "shield". *


Insulted? Too funny. I bought a Maxima about 7 years ago and during final inspection before handing over the cash I told my sales guy to take off the two huge stickers with multiple little letter pieces on it and clean up the gunk left. Well, during this process his sales manager moseys over and asks if anything is wrong, he was insulted too! The sales guy told me he would probably get into trouble! What is the deal? It is nothing against them personally but those stickers/badges/etc. are hideous and in the heat of AZ can actually eventually do harm to the paint.

Oh well, that is my pet peeve I guess.


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

alee said:


> *Yeah, I did that about 2 weeks before picking up my car. My sales advisor seemed a little insulted, but did the right thing and didn't put on their "shield". *


I told my SA to leave off the decal, but he stated that it was the dealerships owners rules that they place it there. He stated that he would not "stick" it on very well?:dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *:rofl: :rofl: JET FOCKIN' BLACK :rofl: :rofl: *


Exactly! :lmao:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

alee said:


> *:rofl: :rofl: JET FOCKIN' BLACK :rofl: :rofl: *


 :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

Let's hope it's not on the tread too...


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Beautiful, just beautiful. Not as "ripped" looking as artvandelay's M Sport package but sleek and elegant, nonetheless. The black headlight surrounds look fabulous with TiAg and since you have xenons, is it safe to assume that you also have adaptive headlights? I think the former mandates the latter in the U.S., n'est-ce pas? Does that mean I have a chance for black with my adaptives? :angel: 

Great pics! Will this finally put a stop to the "toothy" and "fangy" B.S.? :tsk:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Congrats. Welcome to the TiAg club


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

GaryB said:


> *Great pics! Will this finally put a stop to the "toothy" and "fangy" B.S.? :tsk: *


Sure. Way too much eye makeup though (the rubber gasket around the headlights is rather prominent).


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

That's a beautiful car! About the dealership sticker on the back, I am almost certain that it's held on by double stick tape. Before I bought my car, I told my dealer, (rallye motors) NOT to stick their emblem on my new car. They agreed. What happens? I pick up my car and their it is........ a rather thick metal piece with their name on it (looks just like yours) on my truck. So, I did some research on how to take that sucker off and all you have to do is put some 3m adhesvie remover or goof off on it and make sure it seeps underneeth. Wait a minute and take a piece of dental floss, put it behind the emblem and "skim" it right off. Mine came off and with no damage. Be sure to then wipe the area and apply alittle wax. After that, go for a drive and enjoy your car!


----------

